
Israel Successfully Hacked ISIS Computers and Trump Leaked It to the Russians - wslh
http://www.haaretz.com/us-news/1.795260
======
des429
If this was classified, and only Russian officials have been given this leaked
info, why would they let the press (NYT in this case) publish this? i.e if
Russian officials were the only one this was originally leaked too, then ISIS
would still have no idea that Israel had hacked their systems.

